# you're harboring like a whole universe in your body, dude



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 21, 2016)

hey guys, this is something I've wanted to share since like the past hour now. I've taken something to open my mind up a lot and after a lot of research I've come to the conclusion that there's basically like a whole different world under your skin and shit. 

like I'm not kidding, there are cells and bacterias and atoms and everything in there. There's like a billion different unseeable things in your body that allow you to live. White Blood cells, Red Blood Cells, brain cells, and what makes up _*that *_stuff. 

Also look at this shit for fuck's sakes














So, in conclusion, we literally are universes. Or at least worlds. There's like a whole civilization of microscopic bacterias and cells and stuff living in us. And tbqh, we are literally cells in a human body that is our universe, we just don't know it.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 21, 2016)

like idk dude am I on to something


----------



## Watermelon1337 (Apr 21, 2016)

Duuuuuuude

That's pretty cool, though


----------



## Wallace (Apr 21, 2016)

Fun fact: For every one of your cells, there are ten micro-organisms within you. Some of them are beneficial, some are harmful, but most of them are just along for the ride. Your gut in particular is absolutely riddled with bacteria, and we don't even know what most of them are.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 21, 2016)

Wallace said:


> Fun fact: For every one of your cells, there are ten micro-organisms within you. Some of them are beneficial, some are harmful, but most of them are just along for the ride. Your gut in particular is absolutely riddled with bacteria, and we don't even know what most of them are.


Holy fucking shit, this was basically what I was saying. I'm literally freaking out right now, I knew I was right.

Like all those things just live inside you. It's actually really cool.


----------



## QI 541 (Apr 21, 2016)

A striped ball.




Jupiter.





OMG THE STRIPED BALL IS JUST LIKE JUPITER THERE MUST BE A UNIVERSE INSIDE


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Apr 21, 2016)

i think all matter pretty much scales infinitely in both directions, we're just experiencing one layer of it.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm a god


----------



## Wallace (Apr 21, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Holy fucking shit, this was basically what I was saying. I'm literally freaking out right now, I knew I was right.
> 
> Like all those things just live inside you. It's actually really cool.



We're just walking bacteria condos. You can even transplant some of your gut bacteria into another person; this has been suggested to be a cure for Celiac disease.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 21, 2016)

We should rule over them like gods.

_Wrathful gods.
_
Fuck bitches, get sacrifices.


----------



## Megapiss (Apr 21, 2016)

This was cool to watch on acid


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 21, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> like idk dude am I on to something



Seems more like you're on something  tbh


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> hey guys, this is something I've wanted to share since like the past hour now. I've taken something to open my mind up a lot and after a lot of research I've come to the conclusion that there's basically like a whole different world under your skin and shit.
> 
> like I'm not kidding, there are cells and bacterias and atoms and everything in there. There's like a billion different unseeable things in your body that allow you to live. White Blood cells, Red Blood Cells, brain cells, and what makes up _*that *_stuff.
> 
> ...


You smoked way too much of my weed.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm gonna start demanding tributes from the microorganisms on and in my body.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD.


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Apr 22, 2016)

@Pepsi lay off the acid man, do it for both of us. You're fucked.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 22, 2016)

Dude, does this mean that we're living in the body of a much more superior being and that superior being is living in the body of an even more superior being?
Are there aliens in our bodies?
Woah.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 22, 2016)

I like this inner circle thread.


----------



## cumrobbery (Apr 23, 2016)

I am the Universe.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 24, 2016)

Some say the universe is infinitely big (literally). If that were the case, that means about a googol or googolplex light years away, there could be a paralell Earth with an identical history, inhabitants, and skies, only @cumrobbery's twin there is "jizzrobbery" on the Kiwi Farms there.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Some say the universe is infinitely big (literally).


People who say those things are colossally retarded. Like they're barely able to tie their shoe laces.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 24, 2016)

Marvin said:


> colossally retarded


Yeah, a major problem with that theory is how an infinite amount of mass-energy could be created from a finite event like the Big Bang.

It'd be nice if the universe was shaped like a big ol' bagel.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 24, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Yeah, a major problem with that theory is how an infinite amount of mass-energy could be created from a finite event like the Big Bang.
> 
> It'd be nice if the universe was shaped like a big ol' bagel.


I'm pretty sure your people haven't solved bagels, so you can't interact with modern society.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 24, 2016)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It'd be nice if the universe was shaped like a big ol' bagel.


I don't know how 3D space can even be shaped like a 3D object to begin with but I probably wasn't supposed to think too hard about it


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 24, 2016)

Marvin said:


> your people haven't solved bagels


Just because we may call it a "rosquilla" doesn't mean we haven't solved it.



autisticdragonkin said:


> I don't know how 3D space can even be shaped like a 3D object to begin with


Not a 3D bagel, but a 4D one. If you travel far enough in any direction, you come back to where you started.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm very of fond of the "human beings are ghosts manipulating skeletons, that are wrapped in intricate systems made of meat, which is filled with micro-organisms filled with smaller parts and so on and so on" thoughts at 1am.

-That being said, close images of eyes get me every time. The more you look at it the more alien eyes seems despite seeing them every damn day.
(I'm in go-the-fuck-to-sleep mode which doesn't really make for "deep" thoughts. Sorry.)


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 24, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/drunk-high-thread.5477/


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 24, 2016)

When the fuck did I make this thread?


----------



## Wallace (Apr 24, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> When the fuck did I make this thread?



 Sometime Thursday night when you were high as a kite?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 24, 2016)

Wallace said:


> Sometime Thursday night when you were high as a kite?


Uh, maybe, but I literally have no recollection of making this thread, if I had to be honest.



Spoiler



but I was smoking a little bit of weed on Thursday if I had to be honest


----------



## Tismo (Apr 24, 2016)

I actually have the entire universe lodged in my fat ass. AMA.


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 25, 2016)

Just .


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 3, 2022)

Due to increased interest via an article about an Aussie dog getting absolutely blitzed on a hike, staff has decided that Vitriol was wrong to lock this thread and it is being re-opened for discussion after a six-year hiatus.

If we exist in the universe inside some giant entity's body, I really hope that that entity isn't the fat, retarded, oversharing worst example of its species. But it would explain a lot.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 3, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> Due to increased interest via an article about an Aussie dog getting absolutely blitzed on a hike, staff has decided that Vitriol was wrong to lock this thread and it is being re-opened for discussion after a six-year hiatus.
> 
> If we exist in the universe inside some giant entity's body, I really hope that that entity isn't the fat, retarded, oversharing worst example of its species. But it would explain a lot.


we are just pawns in 4D chrischan’s sonichu universe.


----------



## topsikrets (Sep 3, 2022)

What like Saint Seiya?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 4, 2022)

I really did think OP's weedbrain post was profound.

We literally do have an entire ecosystem in our bodies. And you have to wonder about the perspective we have. When you watch an anthill at work, those ants are all autonomously moving little creatures, yet they're reproductively sterile tools of one main unit. The anthill is analogized to a society, but can also be likened to an organism, one which has the freedom to reshape its organs at will. To watch the ants at work, and understand, intuitively, that each has its own life, but then also see that they work together to form a thing which is like a life itself... what about us? Can my cells, many of which actually do make more of themselves or other castes of cells, not be viewed as living out their own lives? Do we not add up to things bigger than ourselves? Presumably there is consciousness in our individual cells, there is consciousness in us, and there is consciousness in our societies.

I generally trust whatever scientists say (that isn't directly related to psychology or climatology), but every time something has been declared the smallest it gets, we find smaller. The atom was really not the true atom (the theoretical indivisible building block of all matter), because it was made up of the protons, neutrons, and electrons, then those made up of smaller things... as I understand there is a minimum scale to the universe, Planck length, and there is a finite volume to the universe, but maybe these things are both mistaken and it just goes on infinitely smaller and infinitely larger, and perhaps at some scale in either direction order like we know it reasserts itself.


----------

